# Where to purchase the best Liquid Cia?



## InfoSeeker (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been looking to do some research. Any help?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 17, 2014)

Madison James Research. Plus I think their liquids are BOGO. Use coupon code PRESIDENT (all caps) for an extra 15% off. 


Warrior


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 17, 2014)

InfoSeeker said:


> I've been looking to do some research. Any help?



Welcome to IMF.
You're new here so I'll take it easy on you.

Head over to the new member forum and introduce yourself.

Your first post should not be a source question.
Please read the rules and the sticky's.

As far as your question...
You call yourself InfoSeeker...there is a wealth of information on this board.
You can find the answer to your question by doing your own research...your own "info seeking."

There are a number of research chem sponsors, each with their own forum.
Browse their forums, do your own info seeking and make up your own mind instead of relying on someone else to do it for you.

Do you really want to take the word of someone you don't know?

Just my $.02...take it or leave it.

Been a long day so this post may be overly critical.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 20, 2014)

Aren't they the guys capping chems? Wise move............ said nobody EVER!




Warriorblaze said:


> Madison James Research. Plus I think their liquids are BOGO. Use coupon code PRESIDENT (all caps) for an extra 15% off.
> 
> 
> Warrior


----------



## Z82 (Feb 20, 2014)

purchaseprotein said:


> Aren't they the guys capping chems? Wise move............ said nobody EVER!



My thoughts exactly when I first saw this. I wonder if they flavor their liquids too?


----------

